# Rockall



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

back 2 weeks ago from Arctic circle-well was in it for about 30 mins north of Iceland and have BLUE NOSE certificate to prove it! Anyway 5 glorious days- Way back from land of Ice and Fire as cruise was called-sailed 3 miles approx from Rockall-remember Malin, Hebredies, etc So 9pm in a force 6 gusting 7 see state moderate to rough couple of snaps with a Fuji finepix 3mp bridge type 5 year old vintage. Captain wouldnt go nearer as this a pinnacle 70 foot high and about 30 x 40 metres standing proud of a shallow volcanic shelf before it shelves to the Rockall trough.Lots of info but volcanic plug on the North Atlantic Ridge seperating the techtonic plates between American and European with line continuing up through Iceland Surtsey in 1963? and Heimay in 73 and Ejakul ash cloud etc.

so Rockall ,NO LIGHT strangely enough , small ledge at top where apparently possible to have a Pod ,but seriously disputed even now for ownership because of oil/gas/fish territorial limits. No landing place .Like I said ,snaps but may be of interest ,others are the Faroe islands much calmer on way out.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting pics, didn't realise Rockall was actually a rock!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Took this photo on my phone in Malta 2weeks ago


----------

